# Bungarra rescued



## Gone_Feral (Nov 27, 2010)

This Gould's Sand Monitor or Bungarra, was clinging for dear life onto the pump I had just retrieved from the bore you can see, scared the living bejebus outta me too. I figure that he had not been long in the bore because besides cold, he was otherwise un-affected by the horrible water in there( around 80,000ppm salt). The water SWL (Standing Water Level) is about 40mbgl (Metres Below Ground level)
This is about 10km South of Widgiemooltha in the WA Goldfields.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a nice Sandie - good work mate.


----------



## smigga (Nov 27, 2010)

nice mate good rescue


----------



## Gone_Feral (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks folks


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 28, 2010)

Good job saving it. Nice, healthy ooking animal, too!


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 28, 2010)

good job man great rescue


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 28, 2010)

Imagine if he'd been in there a few days extra before you checked that bore :shock: ewwwwwwww!

Nice rescue. He looks great!


----------



## DonnB (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice save man. Very nice looking animal there.


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry, moved them in Photobucket...here they are again...


----------

